# Deflecting headlamp beams-Peugeot Boxer



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I know this has been discussed before but I can't remember there being an answer to my question. 

We have a 2004 Peugeot Boxer. Is it possible to buy and fit the bog standard 
plastic headlamp beam deflectors that cost about £5 from any car accessories shop or do you have to go for something more complicated ( and expensive) ?

G.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Grizzly, 

If your headlamps are made by 'Carello' you can do the masking yourself with insulation tape,...cost around 50p

look at the passenger side headlamp, at the point where the headlamp glass is nearest to the bonnet edge, it's possible to see an irregular shape pattern within the glass itself, this is the part that needs to be masked to prevent dazzle..same with the offside lamp too.


I will take some photos of the process and post them here, it's a lot easier to show than tell! :roll: 

Rgards M&D


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

mandyanddave...you are stars; thanks.

We've always masked our car lights successfully with the cheapie things but that is quite an old car and the van is new and has different headlamps. Tape would be even better.

Thanks again

G


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Or you could just go here:-

http://www.aer-net.co.uk/sdc/headlamp-conversion.htm


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Grizzly,

The new type boxer/ducato chassis have plastic lenses and you can't just stick tape over the lense like the old glass ones , it will damage them. The only answer is to buy the plastic covers from either Peugeot or Fiat or from one of the independant suppliers like www.protectyourheadlight.co.uk
I got mine from Peugeot with no probs although there seems to be difficulty obtaining them from Fiat at the moment (they are the same thing, but with the different logos stamped on them depending on which marque you have). 
These are the Peugeot ones fitted to mine with continental deflectors on, the plus being that you can remove the deflectors when in the UK and still use them as protection from damage from stonechips etc whilst in UK...



















About £36 quid a pair from Peugeot if i remember correctly.

pj


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

I was going to fit those beam deflectors to my Nuevo.Good fortune saw me trying to fit the deflectors to warm lights and a poor first positioning attempt.So i took the first one off.....Yuuk l

I think after half an hour with full lights on the deflector adhesive and Peugeot lens would have fused leaving an opaque mess.

I never did drive at night.Dont seem to be able to get past 6oclock without a desperate craving for 2 or 3 glasses .


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks all 

peejay; please can you tell me if the beam deflector part of the headlamp protector is removable or do you have to remove the whole thing on this side of the channel ? We'd like to have headlamp protection in view of the likely cost of replacing one of the headlamps.

Thanks

G


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

You could alwasy use Low Tack Tape :-

http://www.intertronics.co.uk/products/cint801.htm


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The black deflector squares in the photo's are just black sticky tape which is easily removed on return to UK. There are small permanent grey coloured corner markings on the plastic covers themselves to enable you to easily make another deflector/sticker of the correct size and position when you need to use them abroad again, so yes you can use the protectors in both Europe and UK.

The covers themselves are easily removeable for cleaning with no screws to undo, you just lift the bonnet and they unclip in seconds.

I have a small stone chip in one of mine already (after about 9 months use), so this has saved the cost of a new lense which, knowing Peugeot/Fiat, won't be cheap!

pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks peejay. Presumably this means you have the Clear version of the headlamp protectors and not the ones with touring converters ( reading off the webpage you suggested) ? These sound just the job for us.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've got the Peugeot ones which suprisingly are only slightly dearer than the ones on protectyourheadlight.co.uk

pj


----------



## Brambles (May 12, 2005)

Peejay,
I am not even sure if you can get replacement lenses from Fiat or Peugoet. The parts manual only lists a complete assembly at £100 odd. SO makes prrotectors well worth while. I got mine a couple of weeks ago on Ebay for £23 all in and brand new peugot. ( sorry if I outbid anyone on here !!).

Incidently , off topic, but was in Dundee Peugot dealers yesterday and Oil filters where on special half price offer (£4.08 each inc VAT). Manager said it was a Peugoet monthly special so worth while if you do your own servicing. Pity diesel filter is stil £23.
Jon.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've just been into our Peugeot dealer to order the headlamp protectors with continental deflectors ( at £37 ) and were offered the newly -arrived Peugeot Universal headlamp convertors instead ( at £9.99). They are much the same as the Halfords offering- slightly different shape -but are guaranteed not to go to sticky sludge on a hot plastic headlamp. They are for all Peugeots, cars and vans. Part number P(VAL) 284 Q1

We bought the one we intended as we wanted the headlamp protection option but it might be useful to know that this is available.

G


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I am new to motorhomes and Boxer vans. Where to I go to get parts for my van?

Do I go to the "normal" Peugeot dealership that sells cars or is there a special dealership for vans?

Also if I bought the Peugeot Universal Converters how would I know exactly where to place them on the headlamps?


----------

